# Looking for MARTIN REVITT



## firefighter (Oct 13, 2007)

Can I start by saying I hope this is the correct place for this thread. (sorry if its not).

I have been trying to trace a MARTIN REVITT for a few years now - he owes me £850 for reptiles he had from me when I was very ill a few years ago - I wont go into all the details, but he did a bunk!

Recently a "new" member (mgrevitt) placed a few adds - thiught it was too good to be true? but it looks like I was right.

I called from a number he wouldnt recognise, and BINGO he gave a false name and a non existant post code (but the real post code was on the add).

All I need it to know if anyone has had any dealings with him, so I can get a FULL ADDRESS in order to take him to court!!!!!

Any help will be fantastic - if you read this Martin - get in touch as I WONT give in - I WILL get my money back.

Please pm me any information - I dont want to accuse the wrong person - I will still need to do my homework on any information before using it. So PLEASE DO NOT put information on the open forum.


----------



## lizzyy (May 3, 2014)

firefighter said:


> Can I start by saying I hope this is the correct place for this thread. (sorry if its not).
> 
> I have been trying to trace a MARTIN REVITT for a few years now - he owes me £850 for reptiles he had from me when I was very ill a few years ago - I wont go into all the details, but he did a bunk!
> 
> ...


Help is here for you, just contact me.


----------



## firefighter (Oct 13, 2007)

pm sent - Thanks


----------

